
Study: Most projects on GitHub not open source licensed - polskibus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/18/github_licensing_study/
======
informatimago
Not surprized. github.COM is a commercial venture. I'd expect more open source
projects on gitorious.ORG

~~~
kmicklas
Why would the for profit status of the hosting organization affect the types
of projects hosted there?

